# Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 supported?



## donjao (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey folks, I wonder if Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 will work normally under FreeBSD? Or is there any way to determinate whether a hardware will work with FreeBSD or not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gilinko (Aug 13, 2010)

Check the Hardware Notes (this is for FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE)


----------



## phoenix (Aug 13, 2010)

If you have access to the hardware, you can always boot off the install CD or a LiveCD like Frenzy.  That will tell you if the hardware is detected or not.


----------

